

Ask HN: Which engine do you use to develop indie games? - tsudot

I was reading about the Havok engine - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.havok.com&#x2F; and how its being used in advanced games, with super fast physics and rendering.<p>I was wondering which engine do game developers here prefer to get started quickly. Any suggestions or recommendation? Thanks in advance.
======
adamredwoods
Have you used game engines before? If not, pick one, and use it to make a game
or two. Then you'll know what you want/need in an engine.

Most game engines are amazing and you could rarely go wrong. The trick is that
you should not compare tools too much. Go make the game. Use whatever. Be
awesome.

